# Drifting



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I hate when bees drift in a holding yard.


----------



## Honeycomb (Jan 15, 2010)

What a trip


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Whoa what a picture! Is that extreme bearding? or a swarm? I'm a newer beekeeper - I thought drifting was when bees went INTO nearby hives as if they were their own?


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

so, how do you deal with that?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Take that whole pallet of bees and swap it with a pallet of weaker hives. 

Since those hives are stacked higher than the rest I think it looks like someone was shaking out poor/queenless colonies in front of that pallet. I will do that at the end of the season to combine the bad to make a few ok.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

It was actually a pic from my holding yard ,the bees were flying to the south mostly . They would gather on the first few pallets instead of flying to there original hives. It would happen when we used to do pollination during the spring in Fl ,it was a big issue which is one reason why I stopped. I just thought it was a cool picture.


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

and I was worried when mine were crowding around the entrance of mine.. :doh:


----------

